# Klara Top 100 of classical ùusic



## Jokke (Dec 28, 2013)

This weekend Klara Top 100 on Klara radio (Belgium).

https://klara.be/


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

You could be overestimating our abilities to navigate on a Flemish website, that isn't very clear and has hindrances. 

It seems to be quite common Top-100 pieces, I was interested because I wanted to know if local Belgian composers were represented too. As for the hindrance, one must click on two separate pages following each other.


----------



## Jokke (Dec 28, 2013)

joen_cph said:


> I was interested because I wanted to know if local Belgian composers were represented too.


I can confirm that Flemish composers are represented too.


----------



## Jokke (Dec 28, 2013)

To listen : https://radioplus.be/#/klara/herbeluister


----------

